# puppy ate a plastic bag



## outdoor2011

My chocolate lab nova just ate a plastic sandwich bag. She is only 3 months old and she didnt throw it up. The vet told me to feed her a little more than usual and give her bread. She also has a laxitiv thing the vet gave me. I was wonder how many of you had a problem like this and how it worked out. i hope she doesnt need surgery.


----------



## AdamFisk

My dog has eaten all kinds of plastic, carpet, garbage, ect. I've never had any problems. It usually ends up in the yard a day or two later.


----------



## Chaws

If it doesn't show up by tomorrow morning/afternoon I'd bring her back in.


----------



## ruger1

So the poop will already be in a bag next time around. 8)


----------



## Bobm

everyone that owns dogs should have a 10 cc syringe next time that happens give the dog some 3% simple househould hydrogen peroxide just squirt down her throat about 10 to 15 cc will make them barf immediately wait about 5 minutes if they dont give them 5 cc more. Do not exceed 30 cc


----------



## dlsweep

Bobm,

I have used the peroxide trick a few times. Question for you. Why limit the peroxide to 30cc? Just curious.

Thanks in advance for your reply.

Damon Sweep


----------



## buckseye

Holy smokes just let nature take its course... Peroxide can build up pressure hurting them and get into their lungs. :roll:


----------



## BROWNDOG

buckseye said:


> Holy smokes just let nature take its course... Peroxide can build up pressure hurting them and get into their lungs. :roll:


Because ALOT of time nature doesn't take it's course and you end up with very sick and dead dog if the obsrtuction doesn't pass or the surjury isn't done in time.


----------



## Bobm

If nature takes its course it can end up a obstruction and kill the dog or be an expensive surgery.

My pit bull swallowed two rocks the other day, one was the size of a tennis ball, they can upchuck something a lot larger than they can pass thru their intestines.

Mensa huh :wink:


----------



## buckseye

If If If.. you didn't see that in what I wrote. 

Yeah Mensa and being separated from the rest of the kids in HS through college too man.. it was still OK there was usually at least one other dummy around to kick it with. Life's been good, nature is great.. lets just all get along and let each other have an opinion hows about that.


----------



## krazysmurf

My lab used to swallow socks like they were candy, shed either pass them, or throw em up. As for peroxide, that works well and will not hurt the dog (my vet reccomends it) or table salt does the same thing, just make sure the dog hydrates afterward, for salt does the same to them as it does to us.


----------



## Bobm

buckseye said:


> If If If.. you didn't see that in what I wrote.
> 
> Yeah Mensa and being separated from the rest of the kids in HS through college too man.. it was still OK there was usually at least one other dummy around to kick it with. Life's been good, nature is great.. lets just all get along and let each other have an opinion hows about that.


I was just kidding around, even with mensa I know you have common horse sensa :beer:


----------



## buckseye

I was just kidding around too.... do what you want :beer:


----------



## bigboy56073

Keep a very close on your dog. I lost my first dog because she ate a plastic bag. We didn't know that she ate it and my vet didn't think there was a problem. She was in heat at the time. If she stops eating and doesn't have a BM in a couple days bring her in. My vet did an autopsy and found the plastic bag stuck in the intestines. Not fun!


----------

